# P.f. Girard Fine Pocket Watch



## CaptainJack (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a silver pocket watch that is labeled P.F. Girard.

Curious if it is made by Girard-Perregaux or it is another company.

I'm thinking about selling it, but I can't find any info on it out on the web.

Thanks for any help.

Jack


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

any pics

cptJack


----------



## CaptainJack (Oct 30, 2010)

OK, figured out the photobucket thing and uploaded several pictures of the P.F. Girard pocket watch,

can be seen here: http://photobucket/pfgirard

Let me know if I did something wrong and you can't open it.

Jack


----------



## CaptainJack (Oct 30, 2010)

BTW, it does work.


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

not sure but after reading about gp i think it is some other branch of girard family

http://www.girard-perregaux.ch/patrimoine/familles/constant-girard-en.aspx

your watch is beautiful but compared to typical gp production in my untrained eye it lacks finnesse and detailing plus signature horizontal bridges

we will need to hear from experts

or try joining and asking here

http://www.dg-chrono.de/


----------

